
For national security, Trump gets a new secure 'smartphone' - danso
http://www.zdnet.com/article/for-national-security-trump-trades-in-phone-for-secret-service-approved-device/
======
em3rgent0rdr
Trump believes no computer is safe from hacking, so maybe he won't even use
this, except for tweetings.

------
DrScump
Unlike the rest of us, he probably won't even have to root his phone to purge
it of bloatware.

------
464192002d7fe1c
I hope it can tweet.

~~~
hexane360
Does Twitter still support tweeting over text? That's how I did it pre-
smartphone.

~~~
citrusui
It does indeed. Tumblr also lets you post via SMS.

